# New Moebius at Megahobby.com!



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Elvira and the Viper MK VII will be shipping from Megahobby.com next week for sure. Get you orders in. Please use your hobbytalk coupon code see the sticky post in the Modeling forum. Spend $100.00 received $
15.00 off! www.megahobby.com


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Elvira!!!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Mitchellmania said:


> Elvira!!!


Yes in all her curvey goodness. Wat joy.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The Viper MK VII, finally!

Sean


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic. Moebius said mid summer for these kits and they were true to their word. Can't wait to get them. I have a feeling that Elvira is going to be a huge seller. So guys you can stop fantacising and have one of your very own! Actually most of us will continue to fantacize (?)


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Wonder if I'll be able to work on Elvira (the kit, the kit!) with my wife and daughter around?


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't like the grid lines on the sofa.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Moebius likes the female kits no doubt! Bring on Catwoman Julie Newmar


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Has Julie Newmar been cryogenically frozen since 1966? She looks great. Maybe she made a pact with Mr. Freeze.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

She's 77!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Julie Newmar Catwoman would be delicious! :thumbsup:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

If anybody does a Julie Newmar catwoman it would be Polar Lights. They have the rights to the tv series. It's a great idea though. Maybe Polar Lights will consider it along with a Penquin and/or Caesar Romero Joker.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

dreadnaught726 said:


> If anybody does a Julie Newmar catwoman it would be Polar Lights. They have the rights to the tv series. It's a great idea though. Maybe Polar Lights will consider it along with a Penquin and/or Caesar Romero Joker.


Don't forget an Adam West Batman and Burt Ward Robin. Nice to think about but I won't hold my breath waiting. 

Oh yeah, a Frank Gorshin Riddler! DUH! How could I forget that!

Meanwhile, we still have Moebius' Tumbler and Bat Pod to look forward to later this year. Really looking forward to those. With the Tumbler I'll finally be able to finish off my collection of film and tv Batmobiles.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree Riddler and Adam West batman would be great. Judging from the incredible job Moebius did on their Lonestar truck, the Tumbler and Bat Pod will surely be impressive. Can't wait.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> Elvira!!!


Boom chica boom chica boom chica mao mao :tongue:

Max Bryant


----------

